# Notification issue



## GoodNight

Sorry, I'm new here - and to Vbullettin forums as well - and I keep getting e-mails telling me that a new reply has been made to the threads I subscribed to. How can I fix that?

Thanks


----------



## Moogey

Ciao GoodNight!

You can go to the User Control Panel -> Edit Options -> Default Thread Subscription Mode -> and change your settings for threads. Choose "No email notification" for no emails 

E se le tue pagine sono in italiano, Panello utente -> Modifica opzioni -> Modalita predefinita di iscrizione alle discussioni -> nessuna notifica e-mail 

-M


----------



## belén

This thread will probably help you.  

Belén


----------



## GoodNight

Thank you both.
By the way, I don't really care about the language for the forums =)

These forums are very active and I didn't feel like searching for a similar topic at midnight. Besides, I spend a lot of time online and I'd probably go crazy if I receive notifications of new replies every second! =)


----------



## GoodNight

Emma, it's my nickname!! =)

(And not to be rude, but I guess he would know the usage of 'good night', being American himself ^^)


----------



## Moogey

GoodNight said:
			
		

> By the way, I don't really care about the language for the forums =)



I was only providing the way to do it if your forum is in Italian so it may be faster 

-M


----------



## GoodNight

In fact it was =)


----------



## Moogey

GoodNight said:
			
		

> In fact it was =)



Se vuoi dire che le tue pagine sono in Italiano, penso che "It is, in fact" vada meglio  (Benché quel che hai detto non è scorretto)

-M


----------



## GoodNight

My bad, I meant to say "In fact it was faster"


----------



## Moogey

GoodNight said:
			
		

> My bad, I meant to say "In fact it was faster"


Oh, ok  Well then you weren't wrong, I just misunderstood you.


----------

